

$Response = stopAllThisPHPBashing(please); - swiil

Look, I get that purists hate PHP for lots of reasons. I also get that its easy to make a mess out of what ever your building because you aren't forced into an organization scheme that is common to the language. I even get that the constructs of PHP themselves are somewhat haphazardly implemented.<p>Here's what I propose instead of shamelessly flaming PHP even if its to point out how you always use it even though you think that you shouldn't.<p>Fix it! If the hammer is missing the part that is useful or intuitive to you then why not go out and participate in the comunity and make PHP better.<p>You all live live and work with PHP - stop complaining and take some ownership. That's what opensource is all about!
======
domainkiller
Well this is awkward, the proper function is stop_all_this_php_bashing();

~~~
polysaturate
Ironically, to turn it back on is...

$this->startAllThisPHPBashing(again);

